# Xpress Aluminum Bay Boats???



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Has anyone owned one of these Xpress 22-24' bay boats? How is the ride? They look bullet proof in construction.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I guess no one has ever owned one of these boats. ???


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well, okay, I'll post.

I'm a big fan of Xpress. I've never owned their bay boat line, but I had a 1656HID Jonboat that I built into a centerconsole. 

That thing was just SOLID. Probably the toughest Jonboat I've ever been in. I ran a 65hp evinrude, and there was no hull flex, even across the bay.

Now, the finish wasn't as nice as some, the welding wasn't brushed back out, and the paint left something to be desired, but I wasn't interested in those things.

Tag


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

The top pic that you have posted is at northshore marine in Houston at a great price of 32K this off of the list price of 46K. I really like the SV bay series. This is there entry level. Northshore had a 20 ft with a 90 four stroke and geared out for 20K. They are definally top of the line and seem to have a great resale value. Looks like I will have to wait until next years boat show. 

Also look at G3 they have great fit and finish.

Good Luck


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I will visit North Shore marine to see theirs.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I fished out of a buddies several times, when it comes to the ride quality you'll be impressed, dry too. Nothing like any alum boat you've ridden in before. I've owned a 17 and currently a 16" express flat bottom. If it holds up as well as those two boats you'll be a happy man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

*xpress boats*

I am looking at a 2002 model 17' VJ and a galvanized trailer no motor good shape. Any one have a ideal what it is worth. Thanks


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldnt buy one without talking to someone that has first hand experience with one. Aluminum boats can either be a tank or light. The tanks (i.e., boatright, weldcraft, alweld and many other) wont crack on you (there for being a better boat) and the lighter ones you would have trouble with. Havent seen or hear much about xpress. Where do you plan on fishing and how skinny do you need to get? For the same money you could touch a boatright. Thats of course depending on how you want to use the boat and you are dead stuck on aluminum.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Devans87 said:


> I wouldnt buy one without talking to someone that has first hand experience with one. Aluminum boats can either be a tank or light. The tanks (i.e., boatright, weldcraft, alweld and many other) wont crack on you (there for being a better boat) and the lighter ones you would have trouble with. Havent seen or hear much about xpress. Where do you plan on fishing and how skinny do you need to get? For the same money you could touch a boatright. Thats of course depending on how you want to use the boat and you are dead stuck on aluminum.


I am just thinking about maybe a year down the road. I fish about 50% saltwater and 50% fresh. The saltwater I mostly fish is Jacks Pocket and the marsh areas up there and upper Trinity bay and a little East bay as well as Burnett bay, Black Duck bay, Tabbs Bay. The fresh water is the Trinity river, Old & Lost River, San Jacinto River, Lake Houston and Lake Livingston @ White Rock Creek where we have a lake house.

I did have two xpress boats back in the late 90's. One was a 14' with a 25hp yamaha and it was extremely well built. It was 0.125 gauge. The other was a 17' xpress CC with a 75hp yamaha and it too was bullet proof with 0.125 gauge. Just wondering about this 22-24 foot CC ones.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, the guy I talked to at the boat show said with a 10" hydraulic jack will run on plane in 8-10" of water which is plenty for me. He said the draft at rest with the motor partially up was in the same range. Of course I have been told that the moon is closer to my house than Florida b/c I can see the moon and can't see Florida...LOL.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

atcfisherman said:


> I am just thinking about maybe a year down the road. I fish about 50% saltwater and 50% fresh. The saltwater I mostly fish is Jacks Pocket and the marsh areas up there and upper Trinity bay and a little East bay as well as Burnett bay, Black Duck bay, Tabbs Bay. The fresh water is the Trinity river, Old & Lost River, San Jacinto River, Lake Houston and Lake Livingston @ White Rock Creek where we have a lake house.
> 
> I did have two xpress boats back in the late 90's. One was a 14' with a 25hp yamaha and it was extremely well built. It was 0.125 gauge. The other was a 17' xpress CC with a 75hp yamaha and it too was bullet proof with 0.125 gauge. Just wondering about this 22-24 foot CC ones.


Well nevermind! You know what kind of build they are! Haha. Sounds like a tough boat, I hope someone can chime in and help you out. Like I said I havent seen any around this area, they may be more popular in a freshwater society. Looks like a sweet boat, I like aluminum a lot, a lot easier to go to sleep at night after getting into a reef anyways.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. They look awesome, but gathering information is what I am trying to do. You know salesmen, they have two parts to their anatomy and both are interchangeable and can talk out of both ends...LOL.

I also really like the Haynies 21ft HO, but I am concerned about using wood. They have a 5 year warranty, but after that is when the fiberglass will start to get small cracks and get into the wood and then rotting happens. Maybe they don't have this problem, but there is a reason boat manufactures are not using wood as much any more. And with the synthetics now days, there are several strong composite boats being made. Just have to watch out for the chopper-gun made ones IMO.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Spending that kind of money don't put yourself in a corner, I highly recomend these. http://www.seaarkboats.com/


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive got a 18' CC xpress with a 90. LOVE it fresh to salt it does what I need. I have fished 4 adults and a 5 year old out of it. 3 people very comfortable. Everyone who has rode in it cant get over how well it rides for an aluminum boat. Now if its rough you can get wet but I have gone out in stuff that was pretty bad. My brother was really impressed last year in rock port at how well I could keep up with his 19' sea pro and hes got to be the pickest person in the world.

Id say for the most part its a great boat. Would I buy another....heck yeah!! I hate they came out with the colored boats last year mines and 06 and I got it new right at 17k with an upgrade on the trollin motor and depth finder. Its the first boat I have bought brand new and about all I could afford. I plan on keeping it a few more years and up grading to a pathfinder or something like that

Best part is washing it....car wash and ur done!!


----------



## Wastrel (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone earlier mentioned the G3. I have the 1756 side console with a 60 yamaha and a whale tail on it. The good thing about these boats is they are all aluminum with a diamond plate floor and completely foam filled. The boat rinses out easily, gets on plane remarkably fast, has a live well, is pre-wired for a trolling motor, will do 30 mph in flat water, and the best part, purchased new for 10k. Are there better boats? Sure there are, but not at that price range. The downside, it fishes 2 comfortably, 3 is a pain, 4 is a real stretch. Also with the semi v to full flat hull, she bucks like a bronco in the chop. The only thing I would have liked to have seen on this boat that it doesnt have is a rod locker.
If you want to see one up close, check out C&S marine in Crosby, that's where I got mine.


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

*18' Xpress Aluminum Tunnel Hull*

Hello everybody,

I'm new to the site and have really enjoyed reading some of the posts on here. Looks like there is plenty of "personality" on this site. I just wanted to throw this out there being that this thread is about Xpress boats. I have an 07 18' Xpress tunnel hull boat for sale if anybody is interested. It has an 07 2 Stroke Yamaha w/ 4 blade SS prop, sprayed in bedliner, Garmin 498 GPS, Oxygen System, Pro Air system, Minn Kota Rip Tide trolling motor, Flotation pods, Aluminum trailer, boat cover, etc., etc., etc. You probably won't win "beauty of the bay" (it's the traditional green aluminum hull) but it performs very well in skinny water and light chop. If anybody's interested let me know. Hope everybody has better luck finding the fish than I did this past week.


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

*Xpress Boats*

At one time in my life I fished bass tournaments regularly. I had an Xpress X21 with a yamaha 225 man did that thing fly!!! 78 on the GPS very little boat left in the water at that speed. It was a tough boat, the only complaint that I had was the lockers were not water tight. I sold it when I moved to the coast. I wish I still had it when I am running down the intracostal!!! I have looked at the xpress bay boat, a little worried about the console and how it would hold up to the beating from the big waves. As I remember the boat had a good warranty, no wood, etc. If you get one get the 10" bobs jackplate. I started off with a 6" setback and then switched to a 10" world of difference!

If you get one post up on how it works out for you.

T


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

i owned a 2008 express 19' loved the boat had a 90 yamaha 2 stroke it was fast for it's size fished awesome and would get in semi-skinny water the ride well um for aluminum it was one of the best and very very dry even in chop ... the only reason i no longer have it is because i wanted a bigger boat


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

*18' Xpress Aluminum Tunnel Hull*

txhornet,

I received your e-mail today but was unable to reply, the site says that you do not except e-mails. Please PM me and let me know how to get in contact with you.

Thanks


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

my buddy has a 17 or 18 with that same hull. 90 merc. dry and fast!!!! handles rough water very well!!!


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

my cousin in LA runs one of those new bay boats by express with a 150 on the back of it....i was skeptical at first sight of how it would handle the rough water but after going out in the gulf with it i was surprised how smooth the ride was and dry........with a 150 4 stroke yammy on the back it will pin your cheeks back too, was highly impressed with the boat


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

If ya want to go a little bigger here is a Pacific 2325CC
1/4" plate alloy


----------

